# MIPS type helmets and a GoPro !



## Joss002 (Sep 22, 2014)

Im looking for a new helmet with MIPS in the new year and wondering how they cope with a GoPro fixed to it!
Im guessing the GoPro strap mount cant be used,if its tight enough to hold the camera steady then the MIPS wont be able to move around when needed.
So if a sticky mount is used will the camera move around too much and/or will it damage the MIPS?

Anyone tried a GoPro with MIPS?


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

My MIPS helmet has a built-in breakaway mount. There are aftermarket breakaway mounts you can use, and they don't have to invalidate the MIPS tech. I definitely feel like breakaway mounts are a worthwhile expense if you're going to put 'em on your helmet.

When installing them, I'd simply make sure that any straps that secure them do not wrap around the MIPS layer and prevent it from doing what it's supposed to do. On my helmet, the built in mount uses a couple bits of velcro to secure the mount's base to the helmet, and they allow the MIPS layer to move freely inside the helmet.


----------



## Procter (Feb 3, 2012)

I don't think a sticky mount or strap mount will interfere with the MIPS, you still have your skull hitting the inner layer, and the inner layer moving slightly in the middle layer. The rotational freedom of the inner layer during a crash is small. 

But, I've always felt that a helmet mounted Gopro might catch on the ground in a high speed crash, contributing to neck trauma. 

So I usually run a chest mount, which is better anyways because it yields smoother footage and gives an 'in the cockpit' look for the shot.


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

Guys, just thread the strap under the MIPS (between the foam and the MIPS)...works fine and the MIPS liner moves easily.


----------



## mfa81 (Apr 1, 2011)

Procter said:


> So I usually run a chest mount, which is better anyways because it yields smoother footage and gives an 'in the cockpit' look for the shot.


Do this! safer, better footage... The chest mount is awesome for mtb!


----------



## Joss002 (Sep 22, 2014)

The chesty is my go to mount,every now and then I fix to the helmet and its usually on a new trail and only on a few sections along with fixing it all over the bike,bottle mount,forks,bars etc to get a little edit going as we check the trail for the first time.
Thanks for the replies.


----------



## owensjs (May 21, 2009)

Bell Super 2 MIPS comes out of the box with a breakaway GoPro mount. Though, I've never actually used my mount...it seems to not move around when attached.


----------

